# Giant tegu



## VARNYARD (Mar 24, 2008)

Here are some pics of one of my males, tell me what you guys think.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 24, 2008)

christ bless my sins. that would be like 4 jumbo rats a meal. I wish I could afford to feed that monster.


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 25, 2008)

haha! Finally some scale to the monster, it looks like a huge pig! I bet that thing eats you out of house and home! I want it! But i would not want to get bit by it


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys!! 

He can eat a little, and jumbo rats are no problem at all fo him. :lol:


----------



## angelrose (Mar 25, 2008)

OMG, Bobby he's soooo big and b e a u t i f u l :yik 
I hope you will have them in about another year when I have more room.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 25, 2008)

You did it!!!! I have seriously been waiting for this shot. He is everything I hope for in my Chocoans come summer! Granted 3+ years later Chocoan but none the less, very impressive. He's looking wicked awesome and he couldn't have a better keeper. Looks like he seems to trust you. Was he hard to handle?


----------



## redtail2426 (Mar 25, 2008)

That one dosnt have any cream color do they all lose the color? Also all the full grown chacoans I have seen look to be carrying more fat in there body and jowls then most of the normal black and whites could that have to do with there locale? Maybe it is colder winters where they come from?


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 25, 2008)

Are you sure it's not a Bull Tegu that one Bobby!? He is not only big, but he has a huge back and huge shoulders too! He is looking soooooo good, awesome job man! :-D


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 25, 2008)

redtail2426 said:


> That one dosnt have any cream color do they all lose the color?



I see a ton of cream on him. The white is def. not a true white and has creamy undertone. Maybe it's the color settings on your monitor.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Mar 25, 2008)

WOWOWOW! That's one big tegu! How old is he? Is that size standard for the extreme adult males? What do you feed him? I bet he could take down a rabbit with no problem at all!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 25, 2008)

They have the cream on the head, as for the babies, they are turning more silver.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 25, 2008)

I do not know his exact age, but I would think he is not real old judging how good of shape he is in right after hibernation, older animals do not fair so well.


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 25, 2008)

So bobby, do you think it would be a good idea to stop hibernating tegus after a certain age or condition? And if so, when would you stop? 

By the way, that is one beefy looking tank of a tegu. Great work!


----------



## dorton (Mar 25, 2008)

He's a monster bobby! Jumbo rats, dang thats big food for a tegu, kinda puts it into perspective.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Mar 25, 2008)

You should make a youtube video of his next mealtime!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 25, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> So bobby, do you think it would be a good idea to stop hibernating tegus after a certain age or condition? And if so, when would you stop?
> 
> By the way, that is one beefy looking tank of a tegu. Great work!



I would not suggest hibernating if they are over 9 years old, they do not fair very well and you could loose them during the hibernation period.


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 25, 2008)

Those are exactly the pics I was looking for. perfect!

Do they just hang there like that the whole time you hold him? or does he squirm around

Awesome animal!!


----------



## Mike (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my god...that is amazing.


----------



## Adams13 (Mar 25, 2008)

If i could only get some of those giants up here. He's great man, honestly, the care you show to your animals truly shows through in these photos.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 25, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> shiftylarry said:
> 
> 
> > So bobby, do you think it would be a good idea to stop hibernating tegus after a certain age or condition? And if so, when would you stop?
> ...



Bingo, that's just what I was looking for!
Now, are there any drawbacks to not hibernating them (aside from not being able to breed?)
If not, I may consider not brumating my tegu starting around oh let's say around 6 years of age.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 26, 2008)

There are no drawbacks that I know of if they are not hibernated, except breeding. However, I have never kept younger tegus out of hibernation to study the results. I am going by what I have heard from many long term keepers.

As for holding him, he was a wild caught adult, it took a long time to be able to hold him like this. He would rather not be picked up, but done very well for the pictures.

I will say, the offspring seem to be some of the best as far as being handled, but they were started young.


----------



## shabazz (Mar 26, 2008)

bobby he is very nice i cant wait for mine.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## olympus (Mar 27, 2008)

This is exactly what I have been waiting for. That thing is insane. Now that is a tegu............


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks bro, I can not agree more, they are bruits.


----------



## olympus (Apr 13, 2008)

Bobby how much per week do these great animals intake ?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 14, 2008)

They can eat a good bit, a jumbo rat, young chicken, about 1/2 lb of ground turkey, and beef liver.


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 14, 2008)

Man that thing is a brute. He Dwarf's the one a buddy of mine has. I thought it was huge. That dude is unreal. You've really got something special there. I bet that guy is stout as a bulldozer. I don't know if Im more surprised at the size of that Tegu. Or the long curly hair on his owner holding him. Looks like I'm not the only Hippie on the forums. LOL


----------



## DZLife (Apr 14, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> Man that thing is a brute. He Dwarf's the one a buddy of mine has. I thought it was huge. That dude is unreal. You've really got something special there. I bet that guy is stout as a bulldozer. I don't know if Im more surprised at the size of that Tegu. Or the long curly hair on his owner holding him. Looks like I'm not the only Hippie on the forums. LOL



Meh, you should have seen mine before I went to military school. When it was wet, you couldn't see any of my face, and when dry, it shot out in loose curls sometimes up to six inches in different directions. It was basically like someone had simply stuck 3 different wigs on my head on top of eachother....too bad it doesn't seem to want to grow back in all the way....


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 14, 2008)

I've been keeping mine cut a little more. But I get a hair cut about 2 times a year. I hate shaving and hair cuts. There aren't any women that are fine cutting hair any more. Around here where I'm from. If some womans breast are going to rub the back of my head. I want it to be a beautiul woman attached to them. LOL The ones that do around here are Big Sweat Hoggs and I am in protest. The men want to give you a GI and make fun of you if you have long hair. I say Pi$$ on those types. Nothing wrong with a grown man with long hair as far as I am concerned. I think next time I get a hair cut. I'm going to wait until they have to cut the Shite stained part off. Where my hair stays around my A$$. LOL


----------



## DZLife (Apr 15, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> I've been keeping mine cut a little more. But I get a hair cut about 2 times a year. I hate shaving and hair cuts. There aren't any women that are fine cutting hair any more. Around here where I'm from. If some womans breast are going to rub the back of my head. I want it to be a beautiul woman attached to them. LOL The ones that do around here are Big Sweat Hoggs and I am in protest. The men want to give you a GI and make fun of you if you have long hair. I say Pi$$ on those types. Nothing wrong with a grown man with long hair as far as I am concerned. I think next time I get a hair cut. I'm going to wait until they have to cut the Shite stained part off. Where my hair stays around my A$$. LOL



Amen, brother. I haven't had my hair cut since I got out of that god-forsaken Army/Navy academy. I MAY have to get it trimmed, as it is growing in quite unevenly.

edit: I also stopped shaving....just for fun. Sort of like a last laugh kind of thing. I had to shave sometimes twice-a-day at the academy...often just because one of the higher-up's military wife thought that she saw a stray stubble that I missed.

On another note:

Please do try to limit the swearing, as well as being just a 'lil careful about the content of what you say, as this IS a family-safe forum. We have some very young users in here. I have personally talked to a 12 year old member, and I believe that we have several that are even younger than that.


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 15, 2008)

That's why I think forums should be separate. Kids need their own forum with adults watching over them. There also needs to be a thing that shows the age of each member. That way people can see when kids are on threads. I really honestly didn't think about it when I posted. I don't choose my words when I speak to my kids. But I guess everyone isn't like me. If I offended any one I apologize. I'm not used to having to worry about kids online.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm with you Harvey but if we make the forum adults only... we have to confirm the age... which is typically done with a credit card #... and if I had to give up my CC # to join a forum I'd never join... even if they promised not to charge me anything... Today's way of doing things demands enough of our personal information to be in the hands of strangers...


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 15, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> I'm with you Harvey but if we make the forum adults only... we have to confirm the age... which is typically done with a credit card #... and if I had to give up my CC # to join a forum I'd never join... even if they promised not to charge me anything... Today's way of doing things demands enough of our personal information to be in the hands of strangers...



Dang, there goes my plan!!! 

Just kidding!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes I understand your point. But How else are we going to Protect the world from Me. LOL LOL Wait a minute. I already know. Maybe that's what keeps getting me kicked off these forums lately. LOL LOL All this time . I thought it was just them. Wow I must really be a bad influence. I will do my best to change. But I draw the line at baby talk on the interent. LOL


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 30, 2008)

Everyone keeps asking how big my tegus get so I figured I would bump this thread so they can find it easier.


----------



## mschuld (Sep 30, 2008)

If they weren't so friendly I'd be afraid these giants might take over the world! (Not that it would be a bad thing). Nice work Bobby!


----------



## jim_m (Sep 30, 2008)

Holy crap, being new to the forums I never got a chance to see that sexy beast. That is a gorgeous tegu. Now i see what I have to look forward to as a tegu owner. LOL he looks big enough to eat my 2 year old son.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG,, that is crazy.. your tegu is soo big.. i cant wait for mine to get half that big!! How long does it take? 3, 4 years??? Hes a beauty


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments!!  

As for how long, it depends on a few things, if they hibernate, good nutrition and sex of the animal. But yes, about three years.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 20, 2009)

some tegus grow so fast that your hatchlings gone over night. mine has grown 19 inches in under 4 months and still growing. In mid October 08 i had a 10 inch tiny yard sized lizard. Now its already 29 inches long and 4 inches wide, and eats ALL day long basically from around 7 am to 4 pm before going back to its burrow for the night.


----------



## homer (Mar 10, 2009)

how are the extreme giants produced? I have a regular arg. black and white and was wondering where these giants come from...


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 10, 2009)

They are a different local from the normals, they are thought to come from Bolivia, or the Grand Chaco region. 

Most of the normals found in the market come from central Argentina.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 10, 2009)

Also this is a good thread to add this video:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO77_xnLFI4&feature=channel_page" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO77_xnL ... annel_page</a><!-- m -->


----------



## tupinambisfamiliaris (Mar 11, 2009)

That's an impressive lizard, sir. There's a shop near my work that keeps a couple of big ones roaming around the store. They were always what I always wanted my baby to grow up to be. Now I have seen a new standard.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, I really hope my male gets near the 5' mark.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you sir, I do like the giants bunches too.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 11, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> Yeah, I really hope my male gets near the 5' mark.



Nope, yours is going to be like the one on the quarter, I got to get busy hand painting some anoles, LOL. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 11, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :doh I knew that was a bad idea  lol

I want Gu'zilla or Tegusaurus-rex!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 12, 2009)

Or an Anole-Asaurus-Smallisha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 14, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Or an Anole-Asaurus-Smallisha :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :evil: Then I might have to pay you in japanese yen rather than usd


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Or an Anole-Asaurus-Smallisha :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



You bet, as long as it adds up to the same in US dollars, lol. 

BTW, here are some more pics of the adults, they are dirty and have not shed out yet since hibernation:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking nice. Your larger male is around 62'', right? Do you have lengths of the other giants?(other adult male and females)


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> Looking nice. Your larger male is around 62'', right? Do you have lengths of the other giants?(other adult male and females)



One of my males has a regenarated tail, and females are around 4ft, females tend to be smaller in all types of tegus then the males. Here is a picture of the two males together you can see the tail:


----------



## homer (Mar 15, 2009)

is that a fish the one male is eating?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes it is I caught a bunch of alewife (Alosa pseudoharengus) in my cast net the other night> they are a type of herring. They are almost like a freshwater shad. The tegus like them pretty good, and they can be fed as a whole food source, no sharp fins or big sharp bones.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 28, 2009)

A few more pics:


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 28, 2009)

That last pic is awesome! He is SO big! :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 5, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> That last pic is awesome! He is SO big! :-D



Here is another shot for you:


----------



## hoosier (Apr 5, 2009)

wow bobby what beasts. i know what i may be getting nextseason  im looking for one more addition


----------



## hailo (Jun 18, 2009)

man o man the 2nd to the last pic is awesome, that boy is just bad on bad that pic makes it even harder to wait for mine. how much that beast weigh


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow! I was just saying on another post that you don't see too many B/W's with big jowls. The reds seem to have the jowls but look at your guys!! I stand corrected!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 18, 2009)

I would be guessing, but I would say between 20 and 30 LBS.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 18, 2009)

bubbategu2 said:


> Wow! I was just saying on another post that you don't see too many B/W's with big jowls. The reds seem to have the jowls but look at your guys!! I stand corrected!




The BnWs get big jowls as well, not just the giants. This is some normals:


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 18, 2009)

I love that last pic of Roy. He is no doubt the nicest "Bull"( male ) white head you own.


----------



## tracyanderson777 (Jul 31, 2009)

haha if my dad wasn't already hitting the roof about a 4 foot lizard you know id have one bobby. . . .


----------



## throneofjade (Jul 31, 2009)

You have some great pics. Your tegus are amazing.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bobby He is AMAZINGLY BEAUTIFUL! Great job  Cant wait for my little Sobek this summer!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 13, 2011)

late post but,thats a big ass tegu,truly looks amazing,got me thinking about buying a giant,but i'll stick to a Norm B&W(for now ) . Great job Bobby. Wish i could see the other pictures though .....


----------



## hangtown530 (Apr 13, 2011)

NICE!!! he is beautiful!!


----------



## Miles Dad (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not that impressed if Bobby is only four & half foot tall........


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 2, 2013)

Big question my male extreme cross b/w is 5 1/2 months old and 34" how big do u think he will get

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Lynda (Jan 3, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Big question my male extreme cross b/w is 5 1/2 months old and 34" how big do u think he will get
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



That's where my AA was last year. She hatched 6/11 and is just shy of 4'.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok in hope Godzilla hit 5.5

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 3, 2013)

You want a 5.5' tegu, but only plan on building a 6' enclosure for it. Do you understand the enclosure size a 5.5' lizard would need???


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 3, 2013)

Im building a 8ft and he will mostly free roam

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Lynda (Jan 4, 2013)

That's what I do...I only have a 6' cage, but the door is always open. She sleeps in a bin of mulch in the cage, basks on her rock in the cage, and has her own bedroom to wander around in. She even designated a corner of the room as the bathroom. ...and I once wondered what to use the extra rooms for when the kids grew up...


----------

